# biocube 8



## R.sok (Sep 24, 2012)

Last year I had to take my tank down, feels good to have it re-setup again! Here is my no scape scattered plant 8 gallon biocube.


----------



## R.sok (Sep 24, 2012)

& here is how it used to be before I had to take it down


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

YAY!!! I love your Biocube 8!! I"m currently setting one up as a betta tank. All I really need to do is create some sort of spray bar for the filter nozzle so it doesn't bloke my betta away.


----------



## R.sok (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, a trip to the department store & a drill is all you need, this one currently has a spray bar setup that i can adjust whenever I want to aim above the tank or inside. This is a shrimp tank so I swapped out my old pump for an adjustable nano & the filter inlets use a thinnish paper thing to protect baby shrimp


----------



## 6 man reef (Jan 7, 2012)

I have same tank. What bulbs are you using?


----------

